
Ask HN: What to do when a developer goes dark? - bittysdad
Recently I wanted to upgrade a n old (but successful) project and put out a request I was looking for outside help without giving out project details.  A good developer was interested and responsive.  I was interested in his skillset so I sent him the project, all upgrades I was looking to do in great detail.  I&#x27;ve tried to contact him several times since and I&#x27;ve not heard a peep from him.  Should I be worried that he liked it and would lock me out for his own version or could it be a case of disinterest (which I would assume at least a courtesy reply of &quot;not interested&quot;)?
======
mtmail
I assume the only point of contact is his email address? I've had cases were
the email bounced (mailbox full) and turns out if was 17 year old living with
his parents that just didn't notice. In other bizarre case the recipient had a
fatal car accident.

Regardless if not responding is by interest or an external factor you can only
write another stronger-worded email and then move on.

------
brudgers
To me, there's little gain in making assumptions about the life circumstances
of individuals one does not know intimately.

My advice is too move forward with other potential consultants. Perhaps
consider working with the original developer again?

Good luck.

------
coolguy4
It's safe to assume disinterest. That is the most plausible explanation.

If you wee worried about someone stealing your secrets you should have thought
of that before you gave them away.

